# Dental Scared



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Need my teeth looking at and I know they are 'you should have been to the dentist earlier' I'm expecting it. Have loads of fillings that need replacing (since I was 0-16) Since invented white fillings(!) I am more than you can imagine scared, please recommend someone who is loving, reassuring and won't hurt me. Also marina so its close and won't make excuses not to go. I need some confidence please...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

When you find that dentist, let me know. My appointment is long overdue too!


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

honey, i dont mean to be mean, but loving dentists are like mermaids and unicorns...they dont exist!

more seriously, i cant recommand a dentist as i just moved hee too, but all i can say, is if you really are scared, maybe you should ask him before hand to prescribe some medicine that can relax you. i know that in the states they can do it. i am not sure about dubai though!

Good luck with your teeth.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a root canal, and I am terrified I may need another; the whole experience is very traumatic


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

@ tropicana: so please do share which dentist you went to, so we can avoid 

actually i'm also due for a visit since I came to dubai, but even though I worked at a dental clinic for a year, and know a bit about it, i'm still scared! i do know though that the more information the dentist give you the better, if he/she walks you step by step through the treatment, you are less scared... at least compared to those traumatic childhood memories that no dentist bothered explaining anything to me  

i need to get some fillings, some crowns and a dental implant... i know it's going to cost me a fortune also, so that's 2nd reason i've been avoiding it.

i know medical insurance (at least the one offered at my job) doesn't include dental, does anyone know if there's any insurance company that offer a dental plan i can buy? or if there's any dental clinic itself that sell some dental plans (affordable and easy to pay) or i read about a company that loans money for medical purposes, does anyone know which company is this? if it's available for expats or only for locals?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A coworker went to thailand to get a number of treatments done at one time. He said the cost was less then 50% of here, including air fare.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

All my family members get their dental work done when they go back to India and have been using the same dentist for years.

Justforus, would you like to make a trip to Bombay?


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

I Just Had been to a dentist in Bur-Dubai, Just for routine check up and cleaning..The amount i shelled out, For the same i could have got a shiny sparkling gold tooth fixed in India. Its way expensive here.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

oooooo you are not helping  

Dental Implants take time, I can't go to India or Thailand to get them done, so I have no option but to do it here... any info about the dental insurance question?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi man,

There are some posts in this forum that dealt with the same issue: "finding a good dentist"; Look around the website. I had posted a good dentist there in deira. He has British Credentials ( I know you cannot trust!) Joking! 

He had my wife's root canal done and she loved it and She is really scared about pain and that stuff.

As you do have old fillings you will feel pain, there is no way to avoid this sorry.
Ghee I am joking again!!! 

Seriously, for any dentist you go just ask for an extra freeze and you will do just fine. If you feel anything just let the dentist know. He/she will apply a bit more of freeze.


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey I am a dentist from the US and my patients love me. I'm not scary but I'm not yet moving there. I am, however, checking out facilities in Dubai and AD this August so I can give you an idea then.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do your patients say they love you before or after they leave your clinic?


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

ha ha. after. it isn't really that bad. you just get numb and that's it. you gotta go. you might as well not freak yourself out about it.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Was at the Dubai Sky Clinic two days ago. It's in the Burjuman Mall so parking etc. is no problem. Very good experience and not too pricey. I am yet not allowed to post links here but if you google the name it should be the first result.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe I could go after a heavy wedding brunch! I'm still putting it off, many thanks for suggestions.......Aarrghhh
Pammy where have you been forever?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm putting it off too! Going to wait till Dr. Bostoguy moves to Dubai 
How've you been Justforus?! It has been forever!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

justforus said:


> Need my teeth looking at and I know they are 'you should have been to the dentist earlier' I'm expecting it. Have loads of fillings that need replacing (since I was 0-16) Since invented white fillings(!) I am more than you can imagine scared, please recommend someone who is loving, reassuring and won't hurt me. Also marina so its close and won't make excuses not to go. I need some confidence please...


Hey,
Dental chair fear has been always a big issue that everyone would worry about as you cant predict the pain source.
I would recommend you to see Dr. Mina at Drs.Nicolas& Asp.I believe the clinic is locatied in the Marina Walk.

They treat you and seal the full package by care and concerns
I enjoyed my last visit over there


----------

